# French cleat storage system for hand tools



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

*French cleat storage system for hand tools *

A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Great idea! I don't really like pegboard either, I should really make one of some of these for my tools. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Brilliant. Nicely done Steve. One of these days I really need to tackle my nightmarish pegboard wall too. Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Very cool, Steve! I might have to do something similar.


----------



## Granddaddy1 (May 16, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Another good one, Steve!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


GREAT JOB!

I experimented with the French Cleat a few years ago… A Key is to have a solid background behind the Wall cleats… no support = Hangers will not "hang" very well…

I can see that approach working with Sliding sections, hinged Door Panels, etc.

Your approach worked out nicely!

... and, of course, making the 'hangers' is fun & takes a little imagination, etc. etc. LOL


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Good choice on going "international" & dumping the pegboard!!! I like your hand saw holders!
I have always hated pegboard!!!
So, in planning my shop setup, I quickly decided upon a fre*n*ch cleat system of storage. I recently completed several shelves, tool hangers & chisel racks.

Pictures to prove it!!!

The cleats:









Chisel racks:









One of two Shelves:









Against the wall & spread 'em!:


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Steve some great ideas
Jamie


----------



## Warren1971 (Jan 27, 2013)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Ahhhh thats awesome i hate my peg board, you have given me a project for this dreary wet weekend.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Great job as always.

Maybe you can give your cold to Ted from Teds Woodworking.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


I have a large 4×8 sheet of plywood on the wall and have french cleat strips. For most tools I pretty much have a block of wood with one or two dowls in it instead of customizing for each tool. i.e. Two offset dowls would hold must about any shaped handle saw. Two dowels will also old any hammer or could be used for a pair of shears or other things.

I also have some small aluminum boxes about a foot long and 3" wide. I mounted them to cleats to hold things like old drills that need sharpening.


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


I've done something similar, using a track and trolley system I first saw in an article at American Woodworker called Hyper-Organize Your Shop. I'm building a few more specifically-dedicated components.

The first pic shows my drill bit holder and part of the drill holster/charging station. (The rest is visible in photo 2). The big-bit holder is temporary and will soon be replaced with something a bit more refined.










Lots more in the second pic; a "paper rack" for sandpaper, owner's manuals and project plans, cleaning supplies and paper towel holder, sanding mouse and paper, iron and edge-banding supplies, bottle tote, and a shop shelf for tools in use, markers, tape, etc.










ETA: It looks like it clipped my pictures, but you can still see most of what I described.

I'm planning more storage for finishing supplies, and expanding it to cover other garage storage like gardening and cleaning supplies, pool chemicals and the like. By spreading the railing around the garage where ever I want to store or use something, I can rearrange things on the spur of the moment as needed.

I'll be adapting several of Steve's components to my rail system, too. Nice work, Steve.


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Such an simple project, but so cool.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Very nicely done. I like the simplicity of your hooks for the specific tools.


----------



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


I use em too. Very handy. Good work. You will love the versatility


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


One of my metal peg board systems is hung on a french cleat… lol

http://www.southernrider.co.nz/projects/workshop.php#toolboard1


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Some gr8 organizing ideas Steve


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Thanks Steve, this is a practical project and a great system.


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


I always love your videos Steve, but I'm REALLY enjoying the recent theme of shop clean-up and shop storage solutions - keep 'em coming!!! Spring hasn't made it to Western NY yet (it's snowing as I type…) so I can't get out and do much without freezing just yet, but you've given me all sorts of ideas for when it finally does come!

-Bill H


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Thanks from saving me from the pegboard trap. I going with french cleat build as I reorganize .


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Nice work Steve, I like the set up. I have used this befor but now you got me thinking thanks more work LOL
Always fun to watch your videos.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *French cleat storage system for hand tools *
> 
> A new method for storing my hand tools and allow me to get rid of my pegboard. I decided on using french cleats to hang screwdrivers, pliers and other items. It's a really flexible system that lets you get creative customizing it.


Steve, What is the origin of the term "French Cleat"?.......................;-J (Nice Vid.)


----------

